# hair mats



## oldskidog (Apr 20, 2014)

My one-year-old long coated boy has developed some matted hair behind his ear that I cannot untangle. Should this be cut off? Or is there any other magic cure?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Depends on how tight the mat is. You can always try soaking the mat with conditioner and try pulling/picking the mat apart. If it's too tight, I'd just snip it out.


----------



## Volivia (Oct 20, 2013)

If the mat is tight to the skin do not risk snipping it out. You could end up cutting skin. Go to your local petco/petsmart or any grooming salon to get it zipped out with a clippers. The hair will grow back before you know it. Conditioner may work if the mat is loose, but if not it may worsen the mat as moister will make it tighter.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Try combing it out first with a small tooth comb. Hold the base of the mat so it does not pull and hurt the dog. If you can not loosen mat ALWAYS use clippers to shave out. Do not use scissors. It is too easy to cut skin instead of hair.
After mat is out brush at least every other day and invest in a high velocity drier for bath days because wet hair mats faster than dry hair. I never let my coated shepherd air dry. Good luck!!!


----------



## oldskidog (Apr 20, 2014)

Sounds like we should see a professional. He does get brushed when I can catch him!\
Thanks all.


----------

